
AT&T cuts another 1,800 jobs as it finishes fiber-Internet buildout - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/06/att-cuts-another-1800-jobs-as-it-finishes-fiber-internet-buildout/?comments=1
======
JaimeThompson
Currently we have multiple business fiber installs in AT&T territory that will
not be installed for months. These are in built up areas what is really
"strange' is that the AT&T people tell us off the record that the delays are
due to lack of installer resources to do the installs.

~~~
thrower123
My first fiance's father was a VP of something or other at AT&T. From the
stories he told, there was an enormous amount of deadwood in the organization
that couldn't be gotten rid of except through the passage of time or early
retirement incentives. They were investing enormously in fiber infrastructure,
but there was a shortage of fiber personnel, and a glut of copper union
employees that wouldn't retrain.

